# PA deer cam



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Last Tuesday we set the feeder back up at my Dads and then Friday I put the Camera up .... got one nice Pic


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Nice shot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice pic.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd say.One nice pic.


----------



## jamesriverrat (Apr 30, 2009)

cool pic after sep1 we cant bait deer in va


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

got quite a few more of him ........ turns out he's a real decent 9 pointer 
View attachment 1896

View attachment 1897


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Nice*

Big body on that one.good luck with him.


----------

